# honey holes



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

what would u do if u introduced a friend to waterfowling showed him ur hot spots and how to hunt but as soon as he gets the hang of it never calls to invite u but takes all ur other buddies to YOUR HONEY HOLES claiming how great he is?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to the real world now a days! You gotta be particular who you hunt with and who you show your holes to, especially if you are hunting public land. What a bummer. Not much of a friendly kinda thing to do.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

With Friends like that you sure don't need anymore enemies. I NEVER take anyone ,but my son to my public hunting areas. Just too hard to find good areas & have a so called friend blab to all his buddies.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Treat folks the way you want to be treated. Life is to short and when you see him or her out on them honey holes then you can really have some fun. ( If you know what I mean. )


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

aggie2015 said:


> what would u do if u introduced a friend to waterfowling showed him ur hot spots and how to hunt but as soon as he gets the hang of it never calls to invite u but takes all ur other buddies to YOUR HONEY HOLES claiming how great he is?


Castration for starters.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Tell him lead shot is now legal...............


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I use to hunt and fish with a couple guys that did this with fishing spots, and I am sure would do it, and one did it with hunting spots as well. One was the major offender,if it would make him look "cool" or help make a sale or keep customers he would tell them everything. He could care less what doing this would mean to that spot and to you, and would laugh when confronted about doing it. It was all about him, and what he wanted. Pretty much the most selfish person I have ever been around. So be very careful about who you show your spots to, but sometimes even the people you trusted the most will turn on you. It sucks to always have to worry about that stuff. Luckily, now that I have gotten rid of the few people that were like that, and now have a great bunch of friends that wouldn't do things like that.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Tell him lead shot is now legal...............


 yes x 10. rs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ahhh, grasshopper, wisdom comes with age, just chalk it up as a learning exper. I was taught at a young age to keep my mouth shut concerning huntn, fishn AND women....WW


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

a secret honey hole is only a secret till u tell someone....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

aggie2015 said:


> what would u do if u introduced a friend to waterfowling showed him ur hot spots and how to hunt but as soon as he gets the hang of it never calls to invite u but takes all ur other buddies to YOUR HONEY HOLES claiming how great he is?


 Sounds like an EX fishing buddy of mine.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I know a few jerks like that.. LOL


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Lezz Go said:


> Tell him lead shot is now legal...............


Or bait the hole, and call in a tip ; )

Best thing to do is beat them to the hole. May require you to get up earlier, but if it's a good hole it should be well worth it. Another option is to ask if he is willing to alternate with you?


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Next time, blind fold them before you take them with you.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Consider it a valuable lesson learned and move on.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

where is this special honey hole you speak of? hahaha


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i dont know about u guys but if someone takes me fishing with them i feel luck just to be out on the water learning from them. I dont have a boat so i have to go out with others and I have never told anyone where someone else was fishing.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

remind him that Aggies dont lie, cheat or steal, nor do we tolerate those who do.


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats the best part he didnt get accepted when we all did


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

btreybig said:


> Next time, blind fold them before you take them with you.


This was my thought as well


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Take me hunting with you next time and we can talk about out in the field...


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

sounds like a great opportunity to apply some pink paint to said honey hole's blind and jus chock it up as a loss for the year


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah well, you know how honey holes are - once the word gets around and they get over hunted/fished, the honey runs out. 

And that kind can't find them on their own.....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Learn from your mistakes.... theres unwritten rules that some folks just dont understand or care to follow...

Chalk it up to a lesson learned. Cut him from your hunt call list.... Ducks are migratory, so the world isnt coming to an end... I will guarantee you that there is a way better honey hole just waiting for you to find it...

My honey holes are on private property with locked gates.... and even with those precautions, only a select few people are allowed to see them. Ive seen some life long friendships end in a split second over this kind of stuff, and rightfully so.


----------



## Bosshog55 (Dec 15, 2010)

I hear Rosharon, Texas is the place to be.


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

well justice was served. first they ran a ground then nearly hit a reef and couldnt find the spot and only killed "deadheads" karma at its finest


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Secrets....Secrets.....your spot is no longer a secret once you show it to someone. show it to a friend, and he will show it to one of his. show it to your kid and he will show it to one of his friends. if you had the skill to find this spot, you will find another. if he doesnt, he wont. just dont be surprised when your "secret" spot turns out to be not so secret. i knew a guy that went around in his shallow water boat "fishing" for duck blinds once the season started...all hunters were gps marked.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Happens all the time unfortunately.........not really a big surprise to see so many duck hunters with only one in the boat..........


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

that to me is the biggest thing that sux about hunting and fishing....U CANT TELL ANYBODY ANYTHING!!! even though i tell people waaaaay toooo much, it drives some people i know crazy. if u cant share ur time out there w/ people that sux. but i've been bit more times than i can count on that too, u show a buddy and then he takes all kinds of people to it.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

You should have done what i did when i took my buddy on his first duck hunt. exactly a 1 mile walk IN to the pond( the pond has the name cardiac for a reason) and coastal marsh dont play around when it comes to mud. dont get me wrong we shot our limit in about 10 min but he was cussing me the whole time while we were hunting, after we got back to the boat and even still to this day even tho he was about to pass out and i carried the guns, shells and decs on the way there plus the ducks on the way back!!! haha but he never went back there again


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

pwrstrkr said:


> You should have done what i did when i took my buddy on his first duck hunt. exactly a 1 mile walk IN to the pond( the pond has the name cardiac for a reason) and coastal marsh dont play around when it comes to mud. dont get me wrong we shot our limit in about 10 min but he was cussing me the whole time while we were hunting, after we got back to the boat and even still to this day even tho he was about to pass out and i carried the guns, shells and decs on the way there plus the ducks on the way back!!! haha but he never went back there again


The thigh-deep, marsh mud march has fixed many hunting relationships. :biggrin:


----------

